# New Forum: TTC After A Loss



## Wobbles

Welcome to 'TTC After A Loss' where we hope many of you will find the support you are looking through with others that understand.

TTC After A Loss
Trying to conceive after the loss of a child or pregnancy can be a very uncertain time. Find support and friendship from others and talk about the ups and downs of trying for a baby again.

Good luck to you all

Wobbles & Team
:flower:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Wobbles- much needed!!:winkwink:


----------



## Charliemarina

yay ur a gem go wobbles :flower:


----------



## starsunshine

ta!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thank you. Im sure the support here will be fab xxx


----------



## Megg33k

So happy to see this section! Thank you! :)


----------



## dan-o

I am also very pleased to see this section, thankyou!


----------



## Bexyboop

Thank you, very happy to see this section. Looking forward to being at the stage to use it!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Wobbles, just noticed this section now.


----------



## dawny690

Thankyou :flower:


----------



## natp18

Thank you hun,this is fantatsic and very much needed . Your a star! xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thank you!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Really glad this is hear, I belong again - lol whoop whoop.

Thanks Wobbles
x


----------



## Tulip

Whoop whoop - Impatience Central has opened!!! Cheers Wobs!


----------



## Rumpskin

Yeah, I have found somewhere to be :flower:

Thank you all xxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks wobbles xxx


----------



## Lucia

Very happy to see this has opened up! Thanks Wobbles et al. :)


----------



## Nosy_Cow

:happydance: Thanks for this!!


----------



## jennyellen13

thank you!! xxx


----------



## maybabydoll

Cheers!! x x


----------



## LeaArr

Thank you


----------



## AS1

Thanks so much for the this section its much needed :hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Thank you so much for this forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly W

This is brilliant, thank you soooooo much!


----------



## 4everhopefull

fankoo loads for this section....im ttc after 3 losses , 3 sets of twins..arrrgh and as you all understand ttcing is going into battle for us not just getting a bfp. itl loverly to have a place to confess to obsessive knicker cheaking , and all of the many, many excentricitys we develop in this battle......im sending the bigges huggs and loves and kisses and baby dust to you all!!!
all my loves candice XXXXX:hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## impatient1

Can't wait to join this new section!


----------



## groovygrl

thank you for this! Much appreciated and well timed :( xo


----------



## Dannib247

:) xx


----------



## cricky19

I am not understanding all the different lingo, but I do appreciate this site.


----------



## Chimpette

Thanks, looking forward to catching up with everyone x


----------



## 3yearsttc

I'm ttc after two losses and have been ttc for 3 years. How can it be so hard after getting pregnant so fast before, even though I lost both? I don't understand!


----------



## tas

thank you. This really helped me with those early days in particular when I needed some one to talk to x


----------



## housewifey

Yaay this is what i need. Fiance and I are not "trying" we are just not "preventing" either haha. my way of trying not to get to stressed about it. Only been 2 months since my m/c so the pain is still fresh in our minds just now. New to BnB so any advice or friends would be appreciated he. This may be a silly question as well but what does BFP mean? :/ Thanks :)


----------



## phoebe

not posted b4. been 2 sad, lost my baby new yr day. i'm still a mess dunno wot to do. want to, have a baby soo much. but alls against me im 37 diabetic and have pcos. how shite! need help and support pleaseee x


----------



## phoebe

someone help pls new to the site x


----------



## hb1

I have PCOS too - hope you are getting the support you need from your Dr to help with the diabetes and pcos, you will get loads of support from the ladies on here - there are a lot of folks in the same position as you who understand what you are going through :) hx


----------



## phoebe

ty hb1 been so sad


----------



## phoebe

have been on site b4 but could not speak


----------



## hb1

We've got a pcos thread going on here - we're a mix of ages and situations but all have pcos and have suffered a loss.

It is such a sad time following a loss but we all truly know how you feel.

I have had 2 cycles since my mc and really hope this is my month - getting that magic BFP won't replace the baby we never got to meet but it's something we so long for.

Fxd your BFP is round the corner and you will be a wonderful mum to a little sister or brother for your little bean and one day the sadness won't hurt this much even if it never totally leaves you - you will feel better in time - just your own time - there's no schedule to work to.

hx


----------



## twodcnobaby

Hi - I am new on this forum and do not really know my way around yet. 
I am down in the dumps : I miscarried our first pregnancy (I was 12 weeks along) and had to get a d&c. A month later I had a check up and apparently, there were still some retained product. So I had some contracting medication to help make it "go away". Unfortunately, it did not work so I was up for a second d&c. Unfortunately, the piece of placenta is buried so deep that the 2nd d&c did not do its magic either. So I am back to waiting some more before trying a third d&c (with a new doctor, whom I asked a second opinion from, who said that a d&c is probably still the way to go, but there is currently too much damage in the uterus from the past 2 d&c to do anything right now, so we have to wait).
I feel confused (when is this ever going to be over so I can finally end the grieving process of my loss and be "better" ?) and scared (what if all of these d&c permanently damage my uterus and I actually never get to be pregnant again ?) and just plain depressed. 

Has anyone been through something similar ? It's now been exactly 3 months since I learned there was no heartbeat, and I still feel as empty and unhealed as ever. 

Just seeing my cousin's baby at a family reunion got me crying out of the blue ... I just don't know how to cope anymore.


----------



## hb1

twodcnobaby said:


> Hi - I am new on this forum and do not really know my way around yet.
> I am down in the dumps : I miscarried our first pregnancy (I was 12 weeks along) and had to get a d&c. A month later I had a check up and apparently, there were still some retained product. So I had some contracting medication to help make it "go away". Unfortunately, it did not work so I was up for a second d&c. Unfortunately, the piece of placenta is buried so deep that the 2nd d&c did not do its magic either. So I am back to waiting some more before trying a third d&c (with a new doctor, whom I asked a second opinion from, who said that a d&c is probably still the way to go, but there is currently too much damage in the uterus from the past 2 d&c to do anything right now, so we have to wait).
> I feel confused (when is this ever going to be over so I can finally end the grieving process of my loss and be "better" ?) and scared (what if all of these d&c permanently damage my uterus and I actually never get to be pregnant again ?) and just plain depressed.
> 
> Has anyone been through something similar ? It's now been exactly 3 months since I learned there was no heartbeat, and I still feel as empty and unhealed as ever.
> 
> Just seeing my cousin's baby at a family reunion got me crying out of the blue ... I just don't know how to cope anymore.

I am so so sorry - you really have been through it - I haven't had a d&c let alone ones that have gone wrong but I would post this as a new thread - there will be folks that have been in your situation but many don't look at this thread.

Good luck - I hope you are healed soon and celebrating your bfp :)

hx


----------



## housewifey

Sooo.... How are all you ladies coping TTCAL??? Has the :witch: been appering?? Hope you are all well, Baby Dust all round :dust:

:flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## perchance30

Hey ladies,

First of all, good luck to all of you, I really hope things work out for all of you. I had an ectopic pregnancy dec.29th 2009 so it has been a few months only, I was 9 weeks along and my tube ruptured so it was a big ordeal, surgery and all. I am physically good now, we started trying last month with no success so I am hoping to have more luck this month. It took us a year to get pregnant the first time around so I am really hoping it won't be so long :( ! I read a whole bunch of stuff on bee pollen and it's effects and I have some here so I will try it, anyone know about that stuff? Anyways, I am new here so don't know my way around here yet so be patient. Just needed to talk about it, hearing about both my sis-in-laws pregnancies, it's very tough .


----------



## Nov.babi

I just found out that I miscarried. My husband and i had been trying for 6 months after we found out I had endometriosis. I was 8 weeks pregnant with our first baby. Now I am stuck wondering what do I do now. Everything I was doing was for the baby now what. I am finding it such an effort to even breathe. :cry: This is so hard. I had no symptoms I just woke up the other morning bleeding and went to the hospital. They did an ultrasound and the sac was there, but no baby. I had to get blood test down and my hormone levels were low. The dr. just hugged me as I bursted in to tears. I wanted this so bad. I have always wanted to be a mom. I thought I was doing everything right i didn't smoke, drink, eat fish, i gave up caffeine, I ate healthy and did daily walks. I would have done anything. Anybody have any words of wisdom on what I should do now?


----------



## holly12

Wobbles said:


> Welcome to 'TTC After A Loss' where we hope many of you will find the support you are looking through with others that understand.
> 
> TTC After A Loss
> Trying to conceive after the loss of a child or pregnancy can be a very uncertain time. Find support and friendship from others and talk about the ups and downs of trying for a baby again.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> Wobbles & Team
> :flower:

Hi there iam really new to this site and not sure what i have to do ? but i wanted to to tell you my story , i had a miscarriage nov 7th 09 and took the tablets instead of a d&c we have been trying ever since and still no sigh of a pregnancy iam so worried that something is wrong ? every pain in my breasts and tummy iam wishing and hoping its a pregnancy but still nothing! how long can it take guys ? a very confused girlie! xx:shrug:


----------



## mummy11

Hi, 
I have just lost a pregnancy at 7weeks, want to try again soon, but unsure of the emotional aspects and was wondering if any1 could give me any advice? feeling down at the moment and need a pick me up
xx


----------



## hb1

mummy11 said:


> Hi,
> I have just lost a pregnancy at 7weeks, want to try again soon, but unsure of the emotional aspects and was wondering if any1 could give me any advice? feeling down at the moment and need a pick me up
> xx

Very sorry for your loss - I found this site very helpful :

https://pregnancyloss.info/

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm

wishing you healing and hope

hx


----------



## Boothh

really happy to see this section now though i never thought id be using it, i am so greatful its here and can take advantage of it :) x


----------



## goddess25

holly12 said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to 'TTC After A Loss' where we hope many of you will find the support you are looking through with others that understand.
> 
> TTC After A Loss
> Trying to conceive after the loss of a child or pregnancy can be a very uncertain time. Find support and friendship from others and talk about the ups and downs of trying for a baby again.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> Wobbles & Team
> :flower:
> 
> I know this section of the forum has been up and running for some time now.. but I just wanted to say thankyou.. it is a great place for people who are TTC after suffering a loss, its where you are guaranteed to find like minded strong women who have been through the same and understand. Basically its an ace addition. Well done.Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy1973

Nov.babi said:


> I just found out that I miscarried. My husband and i had been trying for 6 months after we found out I had endometriosis. I was 8 weeks pregnant with our first baby. Now I am stuck wondering what do I do now. Everything I was doing was for the baby now what. I am finding it such an effort to even breathe. :cry: This is so hard. I had no symptoms I just woke up the other morning bleeding and went to the hospital. They did an ultrasound and the sac was there, but no baby. I had to get blood test down and my hormone levels were low. The dr. just hugged me as I bursted in to tears. I wanted this so bad. I have always wanted to be a mom. I thought I was doing everything right i didn't smoke, drink, eat fish, i gave up caffeine, I ate healthy and did daily walks. I would have done anything. Anybody have any words of wisdom on what I should do now?

I am so sorry, you sound how I feel, except I can't even begin to get over the anger that this happened to me, when it seems to easy for everyone else to just get pregnant and have a baby! I had same thing, went for early reassurance scan at 7 weeks, to see a tiny 5 week size empty sac, I then began to miscarry naturally a week later, after knowing that was inside me for a whole week. It was my second pregnancy, first ended at 5 weeks in March, this one 5 weeks ago. I stopped going to gym, wouldn't let BF near me, was sooooo good, and it didn't make any difference! I spent 4 weeks in terror and checking pants with a microscope every time I went to loo, and still lost it. 

The only thing you can do, is be so determined to have a baby, you will put yourself through it again. For some of us, trying to become a mum is a very stressful business, and when I see a big pregnant woman at the supermarket, or go to the park and there are kids everywhere, I feel like I am being stabbed in the chest over and over again. 

It's painful, but it makes us realise how strong and determined we are to keep on trying! Don't give up, let yourself grieve and don't be in denial like I have been all year. Even if you didn't see a fetus in the scan, which I didn't, you have still lost the hope that from the minute you got the BFP, there would be a baby. Talk about it to people who care, and don't keep it all in. Mostly just make sure you and your partner are looking after each other during this hard time. 

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------

